# Rave Coffee - Cold Brew



## Guest (Jul 25, 2014)

Never seen anything quite like this before.

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/products/cold-brew

What does everyone think?

I've bought 2!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Cold brew is easy & delicious.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Noah, can i ask you a question and get a real answer?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2014)

Froggystyle, you can ask a question and you will get a real answer


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You were involved in a company that supplied roasted beans?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2014)

No, not so much. Basically I was the front man - someone else did the roasting and posting. Make of that what you will, we don't speak to each other anymore because he didn't think I did a good job. But it wasn't for the want of trying. It was just hard and very very competitive!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Ok, thanks for your honest answer.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2014)

Put it this way, from what I know of the market - it's not that other roasters are expensive. It's that Rave are very very cheap! Great quality as well to be fair to them. It seemed that another website would pop up every week, and even when i got the website to page 1 on google - page view wise it wasn't any higher then 50 hits a day with maybe 1 purchase. That was with free postage and at 250g bags for £4.99. Really cheap considering postage is £2.80 alone.

I don't know how they are so many roasters out there really. Or maybe they are all living on their reputation (i guess this could be true)

anyway i came to the conclusion that to make it as a roaster you have to be 100% roasted and posted the same day, be willing to put up with complaints and have your own roastery for people to walk around together with a cafe'.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Don't see why they're selling this - pre ground is inferior surely regardless of how it's going to be brewed? Is this just a gimmick for the lazy?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Or those without a grinder?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

BUt why is it pre ground by default?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

That is a very good point, didn't spot it!

One to ask rave i guess?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Could understand having a cold brew blend sold with the normal whole bean/grind options but this seems a bit weird. Maybe they need to get rid of the 50kg of grounds CC used to season the EK...


----------

